# Question About Drawers



## cabomhn (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, a recent change of fate has allowed me to work at a local woodshop over break, and, depending on where I'm working this summer, a place to work over the summer as well. I was thinking about some new box designs but I would like to incorporate drawers into this coming plan. Does anyone know a good place online where I can find a resource to learn a little about the process of making drawers?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2013)

What kind of drawers - How big? dovetailed? how thick of wood? Merry christmas- nice to see you again.


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry that was vague, my lack of details shows hows little I know about them. I imagine I will probably do half blind dovetails on the front and back. I'm still in the early stages but possibly 0.5" thickness for the front of the door and ⅜" for the sides? My main area I need some quittance in is mostly in the rail guides on the side. Are those as simple as a dado on the drawer itself and an attached piece of piece for the drawer to run on in the box the drawer is going into?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2013)

I usually make my jewelry box drawers out of 3/8-dovetail together- put a 1/4/? dado in side and make a slide to match. When I get drawers done then I glue faces to drawers so reveals and spacing is right on. If you go back to classroom and my last jewelry box build- I think I show that.


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok I think I see the general picture. I am going to work on some plans and post them here and get some feedback from you guys!


----------

